# Fork Tender Eye Round Via SV  (On Sale Again!!)



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2018)

*Fork Tender Eye Round Via SV  *(On Sale Again!!)


A couple months ago we finally had some Eye Rounds at a decent Sale Price of “$2.98”, so we bought 3 of them.
Now they really shocked me by having Half Eye Rounds on sale for $2.49, so we just bought 3 of them too.

I Trim-cleaned them all up, and got them ready for my "Sous Vide Supreme" (CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic Powder, and Vacuum Sealed). 
Then I put two of them in the freezer, and one in my SV.

I used my proven time & temp again (132° for 21 hours), and it was Perfect.
We had one meal of Roast Beef, Mashed Taters, and Green Beans, with Gravy for the RB & Taters.
I was a real Hog this time & ate the leftover Mashed Taters and a few more slices of this awesome Tender Beef!!!

I sliced the rest up for Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy, but that will have to wait for the next post, because this one is already long enough.


Thanks For Stopping By,

Bear

3 Eye Round Halves:







Couldn't believe it---$2.49 a pound!!






Seasoned all 3 up for Sous Vide cooking:






Vacuum packed all 3---Freeze 2 for future:






One of them in my SV Rack & waiting for the SV water to get to about 132°:






My "Sous Vide Supreme" is Holding between 131.7° and 132.2°:






Fresh out of SV:






Sliced just enough for our two meals:






Plating Bear's Supper:






Added the CBP & Gravy, and the Green Beans:






I was a Hog this time---This was my Second Plate!!






Sliced the rest for Sammies to come---In another Post, because this one is long enough:


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 19, 2018)

Great looking meal! Points for sure.

And great deal on the roast! Cheapest I ever see them around here is $3.99 lb


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 19, 2018)

Love your step by steps Bear!

I used this same process on the same cut from a deer I got last week and it was the most fork tender hunka deer hind quarter I ever cooked! I used to grind the hinds into burger for sausage, or cut into jerky strips, or make dried venison,  but I froze 15lbs of roasts from the last one for dinners based on this cook.

Hope you have a blessed thanksgiving Bear!

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking meal! Points for sure.
> 
> And great deal on the roast! Cheapest I ever see them around here is $3.99 lb




Thanks VolFan!

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 19, 2018)

Another great cook!!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 19, 2018)

As always  bear, looks delicious , think I'm jealous


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 19, 2018)

Dang Bear, that looks perfecto my friend! like!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like another wonderful feast. Our prices are about like your regular prices and "very" seldom on sale.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2018)

I have alot of eye of rounds. Might have to try this.   I am looking for my next SV adventure


----------



## gary s (Nov 19, 2018)

Man oh Man does that look good  Perfect !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> Love your step by steps Bear!
> 
> I used this same process on the same cut from a deer I got last week and it was the most fork tender hunka deer hind quarter I ever cooked! I used to grind the hinds into burger for sausage, or cut into jerky strips, or make dried venison,  but I froze 15lbs of roasts from the last one for dinners based on this cook.
> 
> ...



Thanks Barry!!
It's hard to believe how Tender these SV units can make things like an Eye Round or a Chucky!!

Bear




retfr8flyr said:


> Another great cook!!




Thank You Earl !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> As always  bear, looks delicious , think I'm jealous



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2018)

No hibernation going on in your den. I can see myself munching on a plate of them vittles.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Dang Bear, that looks perfecto my friend! like!




Thank You Buddy!!

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Looks like another wonderful feast. Our prices are about like your regular prices and "very" seldom on sale.




Thank You!!
I think the price is higher because of how good these SV can make them.
The picture in my local store flyer looks just like my picture above, under my caption *"Sliced just enough for our two meals:"  *Looks like it was made with SV too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

@zippy12 ---Thank You for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> I have alot of eye of rounds. Might have to try this.   I am looking for my next SV adventure



Thank You Adam!!
Eye Rounds are IMHO Truly the best Hunk of meat to use the SV on.
It gets so Tender & Juicy, it's hard to believe it's normally a tough piece of Meat!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2018)

gary s said:


> Man oh Man does that look good  Perfect !!!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Mister Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> No hibernation going on in your den. I can see myself munching on a plate of them vittles.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Sure feels like Hibernation time today---14° this morning!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

@vgene ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

